# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Automated guided vehicles, Hi-Tech Robotic Systemz Ltd., Gurgaon, Haryana, India

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hi-Tech Robotic Systemz Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Paper roll handling AGVs

Published on Feb 15, 2018




> - Automated Guided Vehicles(AGVs) for Handling Paper Reels in News Print Industry
> - AGVs are designed to handle reels of varying Diameter & Length
> - Paper Reel of weight as much as 1500 Kg can be easily transported anywhere inside plant

----------

